# Laser measurers



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone familiar with these and do they have any practical use in drywall besides estimating?:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Absolutely. I have been using one for years. It is awesome for measuring cornice (crown)


----------



## mudderonloverslane (Sep 19, 2014)

I use mine all the time for tee-bar lay-out, once you have one, 
you will use it


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I use mine for no-coat


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have 3 of them and one that sticks to the wall with a vac on it

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/change-over-trim-tex-4552/index11/

page 11 in this link


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I use one all the time, on jobs with lots of odd bead lengths like basements & bulkheads, I go around, measure length of bead, write on wall then just go back cutting like normal


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

So what do you need to spend to get one that's accurate?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

guess I need some traning. I bought the bosh and tried to use it for a board count. I couldn't get accurate measurments at all I thought they were just total crap . So back to lows it went . But listening to you guys it is clear to me that the problem lies right on me I think I just need to see it in use in person.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> So what do you need to spend to get one that's accurate?


Not sure in US $. But mine cost me over $600 about 8 years ago and is still going strong. A mate got a $200 Bosch and ended up throwing it away. Mine is a Leica Disto, one great feature is that you can allow a off set. So you can zero it in on your tape. When we measure cornice we dont want it tight we allow a small amount. So I measure the wall with my tape allowing what wiggle room I need. Then adjust the laser to that measurement. From there it is just a mater of walking around on stilts shooting the numbers and writing them on the wall.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

We use them to measure long studs like 20's works good especially if your framing exterior and your tape is blowing around.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

gazman said:


> Not sure in US $. But mine cost me over $600 about 8 years ago and is still going strong. A mate got a $200 Bosch and ended up throwing it away. Mine is a Leica Disto, one great feature is that you can allow a off set. So you can zero it in on your tape. When we measure cornice we dont want it tight we allow a small amount. So I measure the wall with my tape allowing what wiggle room I need. Then adjust the laser to that measurement. From there it is just a mater of walking around on stilts shooting the numbers and writing them on the wall.


That cornice would be pretty tough to measure with a tape measure when your by yourself. I can see that laser saving money as long as its accurate.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

that makes a lot of sense Gaz bosh and Dewalt are total crap my pls was like 500$ probably not going to get a good laser for 200$.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I've got a Bosch one that has been working good for me, not sure how the cheaper ones work, this one will connect with my phone so I can put dimensions on pictures which had been handy for me at times. It has the rechargeable lithium batteries in it. Accuracy is good, easy to use.
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GLM-100-Bluetooth-Lithium-Ion/dp/B00G5R4E1S


----------



## mudderonloverslane (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine is a "Hilti" PD4 $400.00 Canadian,and works great


----------

